# Your favorite shears...



## kanatadoggroomer (Jan 24, 2010)

One of my favourite curved shears and thinners is by Oster. I believe they're called Black Laser Pet Edge sells them for a couple of hundred each. LOVE LOVE LOVE them. My favourite everyday poodle shear's I recommend to my clients who want to groom their own dogs is the classic canine 10" by heritage. Retails for well under $100. I rarely use any straight shear less than 10" long on standard poodles. I'm a bit of a shear junkie, and my everyday shears are too much money to recommend to pet groomers, but the heritage classic 10 are a really good buy.


----------



## Tyler (Mar 9, 2009)

Hm.. the price IS right on those Heritage shears... Thanks!


----------



## Apres Argent (Aug 9, 2010)

I took a chance on the recommendation of a friend and ordered from the link below. Much lighter than Heritage or Monks and you can not beat the price!

Dog Grooming Shears - Down Curved - Rainbow multicolor - The Shears Depot


----------



## FunkyPuppy (Jan 27, 2011)

Im ashamed to admit that even though i've been grooming for over 5 years now... i am still using the same PetSmart-issued Pawbrothers shears from the leather rolly-box kit. The gold-handled straights, the green-loop curves, and the thinning shears (the TS are at the end of their career, a sharpened put a harsh flat edge on them and though another guy was able to fix the angle, a lot of metal was lost....). I am saving my tips for the big grooming convention in vegas this sept. Ideally, i'd like some Kenchiis, but if not those, i just want something with a bit of weight to them (nothing delicate or ladylike, i have huge hands with freakishly long fingers) . Im very careful with my shears, i've dropped them maybe 5 times in 5 years, so i dont mind them being expensive. they just have to be 10" and hold an edge! A good sharpener in NM is a myth... i've tried just about all of them and have not been satisfied... and sending them out is near impossible, as i can't afford double sets of shears.... grooming is disgustingly cheap here and i refuse to groom more than 10 dogs a day (i prefer 8).


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Wow- shears is a really personal thing & one often changes what they like. I have been grooming 10 years now & up until now have not been a huge fan of curves. Now I have a pair that I love & use them all over the place. They are fairly inexpensive & are from Davis. I have the Davis Short Shank 8" curved (super curved) & I have the very small 6" straights that I love as well. Super inexpensive as far as grooming shears are concerned. I also have always enjoyed my Heritage shears BUT I like short shank & bent shanks the best. For my super short shears I LOVE Kamasori & these are hairdressing shears but have never been sharpened & I have had them for about 8 years now so they do keep an edge. I though did have a curved pair of Kamasori & didn't really like them as much as others.

So, as you can see there is a variety. I am not a shear junky as of yet but always on the lookout for ones that fit well in my hand.


----------



## The Pink Poodle (Feb 22, 2011)

I have to say that trying to find shears is a hard thing to do.. I am myself looking now for some Thinning shears & I am about to go nuts..LOL There are so many, big ones little ones single or double I am not sure what way to go..  I cant get over the price of some of them.. 

I have shears that I got off ebay they are Ice Tempered & I love them... I needed Curved & I went looking on there & found a set with the curved.. The set had the small blunt end, hemostats & one that i think they was 7in straight all tho my curved is big but they are great.. I think I got the set for like $10 ..
I am not sure what all the diff kind of shears do or is best for what style u do.. I am still learning so this thread helps thx...


----------



## Tyler (Mar 9, 2009)

Wait...you have a dog named Tyler? :tea:


----------



## The Pink Poodle (Feb 22, 2011)

Tyler said:


> Wait...you have a dog named Tyler? :tea:


Yes I do.. he is a sweet boy & he is a momma's boy.. when I got him at a year old, someone else had named him so I just kept it... 

hehe I just seen that ur name is Tyler, how neat *G*


----------



## northerndancer (Jan 27, 2011)

I ordered these:

Entree 7.5in Ofs Str - ENTREE - Geib Buttercut Shear Company

They are very nice shears. The company shipped quickly as well.


----------



## Tyler (Mar 9, 2009)

*Favorite shears update....*

Thanks for all the advice, I recently got a pair of straight 8.25" Heritage bent shank shears. I could certainly have gone longer.
They're heavy, well made, and have a brushed finish between the blades that results in a 'micro-serrated' kind of cutting surface.
The bent shanks mean a lot more comfortable positions for you as you clip long surfaces. It just gives your fingers more clearance up next to the dog. I had to remove the green rubber inserts, as my fingers wouldn't fit!
Con: it seems like if my hand tenses up, hair will slip through the shears 2/3 of the way up near the tip. I have to concentrate on relaxing my hand, in order for them to clip neatly. It's like the effect of trying to use right handed shears with your left hand. (come to think of it, this is probably a GOOD thing!)

They cost about $60 from Pet Edge, and I think they're worth the money, though certainly not as awesome as the curved shears I had, and somehow went 'walkies'.


----------

